
How Much Is Your Data Worth? At Least $240 per Year. Likely Much More. - charlysl
https://medium.com/wibson/how-much-is-your-data-worth-at-least-240-per-year-likely-much-more-984e250c2ffa
======
John_KZ
Although this study doesn't account for many externalities and long-term
consequences, it's a good first step towards evaluating the real cost of
private data collection.

